# Smoking opiates?



## tumorhead (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw some show following druggies and the guy was smoking oxy's on tinfoil...does that work better than snorting?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jan 24, 2013)

why in the fuck would you smoke oxys off of tin foil in the first place,,,???
 sounds like your just killing your self bro...

best wishes, smokey


----------



## Xaselm (Jan 24, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> I saw some show following druggies and the guy was smoking oxy's on tinfoil...does that work better than snorting?


Not really, no. I'd stick to snorting it, if I were you.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jan 25, 2013)

snort works better, or oral ingestion.


----------



## stonestare (Jan 25, 2013)

When you burn any pill you are putting shit into your lungs that is not good for you at all.Don't smoke a pill it will not have the same effect and proboly taste like the hair on a dogs ass


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah if you want to end up on a show following druggies haha. Dumbass


----------



## canndo (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, smoking pills:


In the old days, if you smoked a pill you would be smoking:

1. the principle ingredient - in this case opiates, some of which vaporize quite nicely - so fine
2. Cellulose - the stuff that makes the pill break down very fast in your body
3. Sugars and binders
4. Colorant
5. Possibly an enteric or time release coating
6. Depending upon the formulation you might also get some aspirin or acetominiphin.


Weigh the pill on any scale and you may see it weigh 50 or 100 or 300 mg. Now subtract the amount of active ingredient.

That is what you are turning into smoke and putting in your lungs. 

So for some reason you want to smoke a norco (I don't even know if hydro works that way)

you are smoking 10 mg of hydrocodone and 325 mg of acetominiphin - probably not good


The cellulose? not much of a problem, the enteric coating? not a big deal, the sugars, welll...... not all that bad, people smoke lots of sugar, the binders? probably not horrible either.


Now fast forward to today - you have your 40 mg of time release oxycodone. You have 40 mg of the active ingredient that does indeed vaporize and does work (as evidence by the woman rolling her pill down an aluminum foil sheet while chasing it with a straw and a lighter.

Fine, but you also have about 120 mg of - unknown, sticky, plastic kind of stuff that barely dissolves in water and likely the results from combustion will not either (well, more than likely - there is a new tequnique called "crisping" that entails heating up the pill and then washing it - the brown stuff is insoluable)

so there is pretty much no difference between smoking this and smoking a large chicklett after you have broken off the sugar coating.


After all of this - if you are intent on smoking a pill, it probably won't hurt you but it is unlikely that you are just going to smoke one pill

and you may get a rush but it is almost certain that you will not get all of the precious substance in your body as you would if you snort it, eat it, place it in your bung hole, inject it subcutaniously or into a muscle or... into a more main line. 

that last one is the most efficient, the most useful and the most deadly when you are converting pills into something else. 



And by the way - that timerx stuff they use to inhibit abuse of opana? works pretty good, they are getting very very clever and soon you can kiss your semisynthetics good by - the only thing left to do will be to hook down a handful of time release and hang on.


And I am not even sure about that - I am afraid that these things will release no more quickly when multiples are eaten if they stick together.


----------



## toooom (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking is the best method for OC well other than a needle but thats a road you dont want to go on. They changed the formula now anyways so its not smokeable anymore so the video you saw was probably old. Some ppl argue snorting is the best and it is good they just all have different times they hit you and for how long. The best way to do it was get an 80 cut in it 1/2 and 2 1/4s pop that 1/2 snort a 1/4 and smoke the other 1/4 while you wait for all the rest to hit you. Youll be high on your 3rd rip and with everything else kickin in it will last most the day. Harm reduction though, just dont do it at all. Stick to swallowing vicodin if you dont want to end up in a pawn shop or a street corner.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

i've smoked demerol


----------



## massmurda420 (Jan 27, 2013)

ive seen this same show oxy contin express and this sparked me 2 try this with the lil oc 5's me n my friend even my dad do it from time to time it moreless to mee gives me a rush kinda like a bellrings off the rock or some whipits and tastes exatly like burnt hair as someone else stated
my friends friend once smoked a hydro 10 which contained 500 mg of aceteminiphen which i dont rewcommend ive smoked mine with the non junkie proof oc 5's which i feel is safer ik someones gunna hate but fuk u i dont do it nonstop jus once in a while


----------



## mushead (Feb 2, 2013)

there pills.. why do you want to smoke them? damn it i came here to talk about OPIUM! 5 years ago i seen a guy jam heroin into his ass-whole, and 5 years later i still havent tried it!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2013)

yes they are pills
i love opium


----------



## WhiteRooster (Feb 5, 2013)

prometh with codeine blunt is the most I'll do... fuck the oxy off tin foil shit


----------



## nameno (Feb 5, 2013)

If you knew what I know you wouldn't mess with it at all!


----------



## Snowed (Feb 6, 2013)

Smokin will give you an instant high and the best euphoria next to shooting...

Don't do it though brotha it will ruin your life, no matter how strong you think you are, you will want more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more and more. I just typed all that shit out because thats how serious I am about this. It fucked with my mind for a long time, and to this day I sitll have flash backs of the feeling of throwin the pill on and sliding it, or crushing it and smokin the whole thing in 1 hit.. its sad but after doing that you know you will never have that same feeling.. Its like being on top of the world but only for 30 minutes or til your next hit, you come down quicker but you get waaay higher than snorting, trust me.

The key is to hold it in as long as possible.. Get Reynolds wrap if you really are going to do it, other shit will get the foil in your lungs too, and run your lighter up n down the foil to burn off any shit that might when you're hitting it...

it is very possible, you will become addicted to even the smell of it.. Smells like cotton candy or burnt marshmallows.


----------



## sonar (Feb 6, 2013)

I've seen people smoke the gel from the older style fentanyl patches, but never pills. Sounds like a pretty expensive experiment. The new "OP" formulations suck. A few weeks ago I threw my back out so bad that I could hardly walk for over a week. Friend of mine said he would get me a few of the OP 40's so I could try and make it through the work week. He said the guy wanted $25 a piece! I don't know who's crazier, the people asking that much or the people who actually buy them. Even when taking them orally they just don't feel the same as the old school ones. In 2001 I remember the 80's would go for $15-20. Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## Snowed (Feb 6, 2013)

sonar said:


> I've seen people smoke the gel from the older style fentanyl patches, but never pills. Sounds like a pretty expensive experiment. The new "OP" formulations suck. A few weeks ago I threw my back out so bad that I could hardly walk for over a week. Friend of mine said he would get me a few of the OP 40's so I could try and make it through the work week. He said the guy wanted $25 a piece! I don't know who's crazier, the people asking that much or the people who actually buy them. Even when taking them orally they just don't feel the same as the old school ones. In 2001 I remember the 80's would go for $15-20. Ahh, the good old days.



Drop em in a shot and throw em in the mic for 10 seconds.


----------



## Gonenowhere (Feb 8, 2013)

OP oxycodones have some sort of plastic binder that basically is hard to chew or crush but if you chew or crush them enough you'll get high but its up and down or at least it feels that way to me. $25 for 40mg OPs is a little High but we pay like 15-20 around here depending. We used to get 80mg OC's for 25 bucks like 2 years back.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.drugs.com/imprints/30-m-8232.html

First time I tried these I smoked em'..been my method of consumption ever since. I do enjoy the ritual of smoking but what would the benefit of snorting them be? Not really interested in just swallowing the whole thing...but curious about increased effects from snorting rather than smoking.


----------



## canndo (Feb 8, 2013)

GrowinTheDank said:


> http://www.drugs.com/imprints/30-m-8232.html
> 
> First time I tried these I smoked em'..been my method of consumption ever since. I do enjoy the ritual of smoking but what would the benefit of snorting them be? Not really interested in just swallowing the whole thing...but curious about increased effects from snorting rather than smoking.


Works pretty well for some of the more potent opiates. Advantages are -increased bioavailabilty - some of he opiates do not do well passing through your digestive tract as I believe - the chemical must make a circuit through organs that break it down before it gets to your blood brain barrier. The difference is striking between eating a pill, plugging, snorting and shooting.


That all depends of course on the pill in question, some are quite available by eating. 

There is also the differerence in rate of onset. Eating usually yields the least rush - sometimes that is a good thing, sometimes not. Snorting in my opinion is second only to IV in rush producing potential, plugging (I am a relative newbie on that one), although theoreticaly it should be very strong, doesn't seem to work that way for me, though I tend to get higher, depending upon the chemical. Smoking is really the best - it allows you to titrate your dose without the loss in rush (if you get a rush from a pill, it is unlikely you will get another from a second pill - you are best quitting at the first one), 

But lots of people dont like smoking pills - and smoking has an inherent loss rate that you don't get in any other method of ingestion..


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Feb 9, 2013)

canndo said:


> Works pretty well for some of the more potent opiates. Advantages are -increased bioavailabilty - some of he opiates do not do well passing through your digestive tract as I believe - the chemical must make a circuit through organs that break it down before it gets to your blood brain barrier. The difference is striking between eating a pill, plugging, snorting and shooting.
> 
> 
> That all depends of course on the pill in question, some are quite available by eating.
> ...


Idk splitting 3-4 30mg M's between a friend gets me feelin' pretty good for a while..not sure what all this 'smoking is a waste' talk is about.


----------

